# NBDL tryouts announced....



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Coming in October...pass it along... 

I've been to the first two in Asheville. The first one was a madhouse, a lot of guys were there that shouldn't be playing intramural ball let alone minor league ball. Mainly it was for publicity only.

The second year they put in a registration fee and it was vastly more competitive. Should be some decent talent there this year at the 6 tryouts.

Hope all the And1 Streetball guys show up in Asheville...


----------

